
Show HN: We built a platform to share a hotel room and split the cost - sharathprabhal
https://roostgo.com
======
sharathprabhal
We believe that most things in life are better when shared, including travel.
We launched Roost a few weeks ago with the goal of making quality
accommodations affordable for everyone. We help travelers, mainly Millenials
and Gen Z, find 'travel buddies' and save 50% on their hotel costs.

The problem is that hotels are nice but often too expensive, and hostels are
well...hostels. Right now, we are focused on event-based travel like Music
Festivals and conventions, places where lots of young, like-minded travelers
congregate.

Sharing a hotel room is not a completely new concept. The way people currently
find roommates and split hotel costs is outdated, unsafe, and inefficient.
Travelers post on sites like Facebook and Reddit. There are no safeguards and
finding out basic information is hit or miss. Comparing candidates and
figuring out who has to front the bill and worrying about getting repaid are
hassles. Roost is unique because we streamline and standardize this whole
process for you. We help you safely choose your ideal roommate AND we take
care of booking your hotel room. We make both of these things quick, easy, and
secure.

Please check it out. We'd love your feedback and are happy to answer any
questions. If there is an event or city you think we should add, please
request it here: [https://www.roostgo.com/request-
destination](https://www.roostgo.com/request-destination)

PS: We're offering $50 off coupons for a limited period of time. Please leave
a comment if you'd like one.

